# The mass and drag of big flies.



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

A new blog on my website





__





Must big flies be so heavy?  – Can the mass of a big fly be decreased? – everyjonahhasawhale.com







everyjonahhasawhale.com


----------



## JimW (Jan 27, 2017)

Excellent discussion of this topic Jonas.


----------

